# Getting an appointment with US Embassy in Cairo



## Honeyaitch (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm trying to get a notary appointment with the US Embassy in Cairo and according to their calendar everything is booked for the foreseeable future. Does anyone have any good ideas for how to get in? I just need to get two forms because I'm getting married. I can't get ahold of them via phone or email to find out if I can take a cancellation. Because of corona I can't just walk in so I'm looking for some original thinking. Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

https://evisaforms.state.gov/acs/default.asp?postcode=CRO&appcode=1


----------

